# Sawmill - Harrisburg, PA - Craigslist



## MarylandGuy (Feb 22, 2008)

I found the following ad while browsing Craigslist:

SAWMILL - $6400
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-02-22, 1:08PM EST


DEMO UNIT SAWMILL, 13 1/2HP, EZ BLADE RELEASE, 20'PORTABLE GROUND
TRACK, CUTS LOGS 36"DIA ,TRACK IS WEATHERED FROM SETTING OUTDOORS, $6400.00,
717-469-1393


Link: http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/grd/582957178.html


----------



## woodshop (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like it already sold, it says post is flagged for removal. Guess it was a good deal if it went so fast.


----------



## MarylandGuy (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes I suppose it could have sold that fast. Or it's also possible that the ad did not meet Craigslist's ad criteria and was flagged. It's worth a call to the guy if one is actively looking for a mill. Demo units tend to be serviced pretty well, so it may be a decent deal. 

Another thought is that the seller may have another unit coming up for sale if he is a salesman in that line of mills.


----------

